# Sattel ohne Sattelklemme...?



## Willa1980 (16. Juni 2022)

Hallo, habe kürzlich ein gebrauchtes WTP Envy (2013) gekauft. Der Sattel und die Sattelstange scheinen nicht mehr Original
(Original: https://freedombmx.de/fff/wethepeople-envy-2013-bmx.html ).
Es ist ein Pivotal Sattel und -Stütze, diese ist maximal weit unten. Es wird keine Sattelklemme verwendet, die Sattelstange scheint per "Magie" im Rahmen zu sitzen. Nun möchte ich den Sattel ein klein bisschen höher stellen, weiß aber nicht wie... Kennt jemand so ein System?
Bild vom Sattel

Danke!


----------



## warsaw (16. Juni 2022)

Du brauchst einen langen Inbusschlüssel, müsste 5 oder 6mm sein 
und dann von oben in den Sattel stecken und aufdrehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Willa1980 (16. Juni 2022)

warsaw schrieb:


> Du brauchst einen langen Inbusschlüssel, müsste 5 oder 6mm sein
> und dann von oben in den Sattel stecken und aufdrehen.


Danke, das versuche ich mal!


----------



## Willa1980 (16. Juni 2022)

warsaw schrieb:


> Du brauchst einen langen Inbusschlüssel, müsste 5 oder 6mm sein
> und dann von oben in den Sattel stecken und aufdrehen.


Ich befürchte das geht so nicht... Scheint irgendwie direkt verbunden zu sein mit dem Rahmen. Ich kann durch das obere Loch in der Pivot Sattelstange (dort wo die Schraube sitzt) in das Oberrohr reinschauen. Und ich glaube ich sehe unten auch das Tretlager...


----------



## NukaCola (16. Juni 2022)

Nicht, dass der Vorbesitzer die Stütze eingeklebt hat ?!


----------



## Willa1980 (16. Juni 2022)

NukaCola schrieb:


> Nicht, dass der Vorbesitzer die Stütze eingeklebt hat ?!


Das sieht zu gut aus. Eher so, als sei es ab Werk einteilig vorgesehen. Aber mit einer Einkerbung zum Absägen, falls man doch eine verstellbare Stütze möchte. Gibt's so ein Vorgehen?


----------



## NukaCola (16. Juni 2022)

Ja, ich habe schon Rahmen gesehen bei denen das so war. Rahmen und Pivotalstütze bildeten eine Einheit.
Ist aber echt unpraktisch, falls man den Sattel doch mal höher haben möchte. Das stellt jeder eigentlich individuell ein... Sende mal noch 1 oder 2 Detailbilder, wo man mehr erkennt, bitte !


----------



## warsaw (16. Juni 2022)

Ich glaube mich noch dunkel an eine Stütze zu erinnern die durch einen Keil geklemmt wurde von innen so das keine Klemme am Rahmen nötig war.

Ähnlich wie das:


			https://georgblaschkebikes.files.wordpress.com/2012/05/gebla-20a20-025.jpg?w=497&h=330
		


dann sollte aber trotzdem ein Übergang zu sehen sein









						Wethepeople Envy 2011 Matt Black
					

wethepeople Envy 21,25″ – Rahmen: 4130 Sanko CrMo, 13.22″ CS, HA 75°, gehärtete Ausfallenden– Gabel: wtp Envy 4130 CrMo, CnC Schaft, Magma gehärtet– Vorbau: wtp Supreme– Lenker: wtp Envy 4130 CrMo, 8.25″, Magma gehärtet– Steuersatz: SaltPLUS Internal Headset SB– Griffe: wethepeople OD Mike...



					freeride-mountain.com
				




das 2011er modell sieht deinem ähnlich aus

Steht auf der Seite:

– Sattelstütze: Integriert
– Sattelklemme: Integriert









						WeThePeople Envy Frame (w/Seatpost), Fork, and Wheelset
					

For Sale: WeThePeople Envy Parts for Sale 1. Envy Frame & Fork - SOLD Frame & Fork has chipped paint and scraps from average use. No bends, kinks, or dents. Specs: 2011 WeThePeople Envy Frame & Fork - Frame: Full sanko cromo 20.75"tt...




					www.vitalbmx.com


----------



## Willa1980 (16. Juni 2022)

warsaw schrieb:


> das 2011er modell sieht deinem ähnlich


Ja stimmt, und "Sattelstütze integriert" heißt dann wohl: An einem Stück...


----------



## NukaCola (16. Juni 2022)

Richtig, das ist fest miteinander verbunden. Also Eisensäge raus und ab das Ding. Ich wette, dann lässt sich 'ne 25,4er Stütze montieren. Rohrschneider geht auch, dauert bei Stahl aber lange. Zur Not zum nächsten Radshop und absägen lassen. Ich denke die "Sollbruchstelle" ist dazu gedacht, falls man nachträglich andere eine Stütze montieren will.


----------

